# The New Hopper Commercial (Pants)



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I just saw the latest Hopper commercial last night.
I don't see a Youtube copy that I can share yet, but it was pretty good.

paraphrasing....

"Dad, you can't outside!"
"But I'm wearing pants this time."
"No!"
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

As uploaded by DISH.

DISH has all of their ads on YouTube:
http://www.youtube.com/user/dish/videos?feature=context-chv&sort=dd&page=1&view=0


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

The "Hoppah" guys have a bunch of good videos on Dish's facebook page.
"Hoppah Envy" is my favorite there. :lol:


----------

